# Serpent mini 25 in SS - JHB



## Jasonjardine07 (25/10/16)

Looking for a Serpent mini 25 in SS - Jhb area.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/10/16)

Vaperite has them online and in store


----------



## Deckie (26/10/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Vaperite has them online and in store


I don't see them on your online store.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Deckie said:


> I don't see them on your online store.



http://vaperite.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta/

Black only.


----------



## Jasonjardine07 (26/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://vaperite.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta/
> 
> Black only.


Thanks Rob,

Since you recommended the serpent mini 25 ive been doing some research and im definitely going to get one.

I prefer the SS version but I see that Vaperite might have some in stock in a specific store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (26/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://vaperite.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta/
> 
> Black only.


Thanks Rob - looking for an SS. I'll be patient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (26/10/16)

@Vaperite South Africa Do you have any SS in store at Blubird?


----------



## Vapers Corner (27/10/16)

HI 

Our stock landed yesterday. Have SS and Black

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta-928?search=serpent

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## GMacDiggity (27/10/16)

@Vapers Corner Order placed!! Thanks for the heads up!!  Got some of that new Geekvape wire too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

